# The stuffed sea turtle and Chloe



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

One day my boyfriend and I had been watching TV for some time and for some odd reason I had been playing with this stuffed turtle that my dad got me for another odd reason. So I sat it down and Chloe (the kitten) came to jump up by us. She took her first "leap" up and saw the turtle and FREAKED OUT! She jumped back so fast and her eyes were wide. She was sooooo scared of the thing. She did it a few times until she finally noticed that it was just a stuffed animal. Now its a play toy for her.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor Chloe :lol: 
I'm glads she's friends with the stuffed turtle now though :lol: 

seashell


----------

